# Crewman for Freeport Aug 1st through 2nd



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

Guys-

Let me know if I can can assist this weekend. Able to split costs, have all my own tackle and gear. Self sufficent.

Im intersted in floaters 2 day trip or a day trip out to the shrimp boats with Ajs

Text me at 8326931583
Thanks,


----------

